# ما هي أحدث مواصفــات جهــاز الأشعة المقطعيـــة



## hisham666 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكمـــ ورحمــة الله وبركاتـــه
,,,
نامل ممن لديه احدث واهم مواصفات جهاز ct ان يزودنا بها شاكرا لكم حسن التعاون سلفا
ويعطيكمــ العافيه
.
.​


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم.
بالنسبة لأحدث المواصفات للطبقي المحوري ، فالآن هنالك سباق كبير بالنسبة لعدد المقاطع المأخوذة في الدورة الواحدة، بمعنى آخر يوجد 16-64-128 - والأحدث على الإطلاق 320 أي أن الجهاز يستطيع تصوير 320 مقطع خلال شوطة واحدة ( دورة واحدة).
والعامل الثاني هو سماكة هذه الشرائح فمثلا جهاز يصور 64 شريحة بسماكة 0.5 مم أي أنه يغطي منطقة طولها 3.2 سم من الجسم.ولجهاز يصور 320 شؤيحة فهو يغطي 16 سم أي يمكنه تصوير القلب كاملا خلال دورة واحدة.
وكذلك بالنسبة للدماغ.
وماسبق يعتمد على أنبوب الأشعة ومولد الجهد العالي واستطاعة المولد وتردد العمل واستطاعة أنبوب الأشعة.
وكذلك لدينا في جهاز ال64 مثلا 64 صفا من الكواشف في كل صف عدد من الكواشف تنتهي إلى أقنية تذهب إلى وحدة استحصال المعلومات.
وأهم تطبيقات هذه التقنيات : الدراسات القلبية بشكل أساسي، دراسات الشرايين والدماغ، التنظير الافتراضي.


----------



## hisham666 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم والى الامام انشاء الله
لكن انا عايز مواصفات فنية للشراء في مناقصة


----------



## م علي عشوي (21 يونيو 2009)

*مواصفات اجهزة الاشعة المقطعية 64 لقطة CT – Scan 64 Slices*

ارسل لي بريدك الالكتروني وسوف ارسل لك افضل المواصفات الفنية للجهاز


----------



## متوسط2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع مهندس اجهزة طبية


----------



## متوسط2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

ارجو افادتي عن كيفية معايرة جهازفلام فوتو ميتر شركة جون وي


----------



## bme-fuad (24 يونيو 2009)

اخي مهندس على عشوي 
يا حبذا لو حملت المواصفات الفنية على الملتقى يكون الجميع قداستفاد منها هذا بالإضافة انك تكسب الأجر وحب الأعضاء شاكر لك تعاونك


----------



## makmedical (26 يونيو 2009)

أشاركك الرأي أخي bme-fuad وارجو عرض المواصفات الفنية على الملتقى وجزاك الله الخير أخي مهندس علي عاشوي


----------



## katanoma (30 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز..ان مواصفات جهاز المفراس الحلزوني تعتمد على طبيعة العمل المطلوب من الجهاز حيث ان سعر جهاز المفراس يزداد بارتفاع المواصفات الفنية وبرامجيات الجهاز والوظيفة المطلوبة.
بامكاني تزويدك بمواصفات جيدة ودقيقة حول جهز المفراس لكن اولاً اعطني الوظيفة المطلوبة من الجهاز والموقع الذي سيتم فيه نصب الجهاز اي وضيفة المستشفى أو المركز وبأذن الله سوف اكون لك عوناً في هذا الموضوع.
تحياتي لجميع رواد المنتدى المميز والمفيد ويداً بيد باذن الله.


----------



## samah bme (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: مواصفات اجهزة الاشعة المقطعية 64 لقطة CT – Scan 64 Slices*

السلام عليكم ورحة االله ..لو سمحت ماهي اهم مواصفات جهاز x-ray ??احتاج ان اقارن بين عدة اجهزه وان اقرر الافضليه ..ارجو المساعده ..اول تجربه لي في قسم المشتريات واريد معرفة النظام المتبع


----------

